# 04/24/04



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here are some shots of my Terror. Hes still pretty shy, but not as bad.
He chases a convict, who in return bites him and darts.:laugh: 
My tank is clearing up a little, so its easier to capture him.:nod:

*CLICK IMAGE TO ENLARGE*

Strutting his sh*t...

Feed me...

What'cha lookin at?

Giddy Up!!

1200x960 Pixel Image...

Another 1200x960 Image.

Comments, Quesitons and Nitpicks welcomed!


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

it is 2005 buddy


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

RRice said:


> it is 2005 buddy
> [snapback]997052[/snapback]​


Haha poor guys beeen drunk so long he's lost all track of time.

Seriously though nice pics.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

RRice said:


> it is 2005 buddy
> [snapback]997052[/snapback]​











Sumbitch!



icedizzle said:


> RRice said:
> 
> 
> > it is 2005 buddy
> ...











yes, Ive been drikning...its legaal


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool shots


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

awesome


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Great shots man!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> RRice said:
> 
> 
> > it is 2005 buddy
> ...


Legal?......drinking is compulsory over here :laugh: 
Great pics Gordelia, glad the curse of Dr Green is clearing up :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > RRice said:
> ...











Damn the Doc for cursing me!








But yea, its getting a little bit better. Cant wait for it to get ALOT better :nod:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet GT, I love those fish!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice fish very nice coloration on that guy look,s great


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

beautiful pics man... what kind of camera took them?


----------

